# المعجزه:الآله الحاسبهfx9860من كاسيو للتحميل2.5ميجا بس وبالصور



## الأمير الرقمى (26 يناير 2010)

طبعا كلنا عارفين الآله الحاسب من كاسيو اللى اسمها fx9860
كان حلمى انى اشترى واحده بس لقيت سعرها أد الكمبيوتر فقلت خلاص خلينى أحلم بيها وخلاص...
لكن دلوقتى لقيتهااااااااااااااااااااااا... للتحميل على الكمبيوتر ومساحتها 2.5 ميجا بس!!
شوفوا روعتها



حاجه تهوس وتزغلل العين..وكل المسائل تتحل فى دقيقه..ياخسارة تعب عنيا فى المصفوفات
حمل​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.Bozan (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور عن جد من القلب


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 يناير 2010)

http://edu.casio.com/products/sdk/pdf/fx9860g_sdk_starters_guide.pdf
ما تنسي المنظم 
http://wrzuta.hihawa.pl/casio/fx9860GSD_9860G_E.pdf
اسمع الكلام وشيل الدليل حقها


----------



## محمودشمس (26 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (27 يناير 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> http://edu.casio.com/products/sdk/pdf/fx9860g_sdk_starters_guide.pdf
> ما تنسي المنظم
> http://wrzuta.hihawa.pl/casio/fx9860gsd_9860g_e.pdf
> اسمع الكلام وشيل الدليل حقها



جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات


----------



## mokh (27 يناير 2010)

بجد جميله جدا 
الف شكر


----------



## ديار26 (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 يناير 2010)

انا عايز اعرف ماهي احدث واكبر امكانات لاله حاسبه؟؟؟


----------



## ورد النيل (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (27 يناير 2010)

أشكركم شباب على ردودكم الأكثر من مشجعه


----------



## GeoOo (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## salim salim (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 يناير 2010)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (29 يناير 2010)

العفو ياشباب وتمنياتى بالاستفاده


----------



## القهلاني (30 يناير 2010)

صراحة روووووووووووووعة وربنا يجزيك ألف خير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (2 فبراير 2010)

آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## علياء على حمدى (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وبكم وعليكم


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (3 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندسه علياء


----------



## -Z4- (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الامير على هلهدية الحلوة متلك
ومشكور اخي مصعب على الدليل


----------



## kholito (10 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات*


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (11 فبراير 2010)

آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## sami20 (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك كمان وكمان


----------



## erad (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (13 فبراير 2010)

وجزاكم خيرا منه أخى الكريم


----------



## eng\memo (13 فبراير 2010)

واخيرا ح نرتاح من الحل

مشكووووور

وجاري التحميل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (15 فبراير 2010)

خلاص...ادعيلى بقى...وإيدك على 5 جنيه


----------



## محمد جاكو (15 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## wahid1 (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله في الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (16 فبراير 2010)

وبارك الله فيك ياوحيد


----------



## tamer shehab (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (18 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك خيرا منه أخى تامر


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ياوحيد


----------



## رائد شعار (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (21 فبراير 2010)

العفو يا أخى رائد


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يامهندس على ولكن الآله تعمل أيضا على ويندوز 7


----------



## الفارس97 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## metkal (27 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (28 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك خيرا منه أخى فارس


----------



## yga (2 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لابتووووب (2 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررر......


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (2 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (6 مارس 2010)

إلى الأخ لاب توب...أى ناطحة سحاب تلك التى تضعها فى التوقيع؟


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (9 مارس 2010)

مازلت منتظر الرد


----------



## إبن رشد (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (10 مارس 2010)

العفو أخى الفاضل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس نشأت


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 مارس 2010)

إبن رشد قال:


> شكرا


العفو أخى الكريم


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## مجاهد عمر (24 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 مارس 2010)

روان عبدالله رضوان قال:


> شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا:7::7::7::7::7:


العفو ياروان...تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 مارس 2010)

مجاهد عمر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


العفو أخى الكريم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 مارس 2010)

الايوجد دليل تعليم لها باللغة العربية
ولكن مجهود رائع


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير " مشكـــور"


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الايوجد دليل تعليم لها باللغة العربية
> ولكن مجهود رائع


شكرا أخى الكريم..حاولت أن أبحث بالفعل عن دليل بالعربية لكنى لم أجد..ولكنى بالتمرس أصبحت أعمل عليها بطريقة جيدة


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (28 مارس 2010)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير " مشكـــور"


وجزاك خيرا منه أخى الفاضل


----------



## tamersab (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ده


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (29 مارس 2010)

العفو أخى الكريم


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (7 أبريل 2010)

فعلا الآله تعمل على ويندوز 7 وفيستا أيضا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (14 أبريل 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ده


ربنا يبارك فيك...تمنياتى بالاستفاده


----------



## odwan (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## engineer.medo43 (14 أبريل 2010)

عليها فيروس للاسف


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

اذا ممكن اعادة رفع الملف على رابط اخر والتاكد من خلوها من الفيروسات 
وشكرا


----------



## halim82 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جداااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elwahsh (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (18 أبريل 2010)

halim82 قال:


> شكرا جداااا وبارك الله فيك


العفو أخى الكريم


----------



## end of world (18 أبريل 2010)

ودى تمنها كام ولية غالية اوى كدة


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (19 أبريل 2010)

lمش عارف تحديدا كام تمنها بس معتقدش انها تقل عن 250 جنيه والله أعلم


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا فعلا جميلة وهتوفر وقت


----------



## end of world (20 أبريل 2010)

مجبتش على سؤالى التانى غالية لية


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (21 أبريل 2010)

لأنها آله مبرمجه وبها معالج وذاكره مما يجعل سعرها مرتفعا


----------



## eljumbazy143 (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م الجراني (22 أبريل 2010)

ين عقولكم انتم ليش ما تسوى (تخترعو متل الياباني ) شو عقله تاني


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (22 أبريل 2010)

م الجراني قال:


> ين عقولكم انتم ليش ما تسوى (تخترعو متل الياباني ) شو عقله تاني


والله احنا نقدر نبقى أحسن من اليابانيين والدليل على كده اننا فى أصعب الظروف التعليميه والماديه ينتج من بيننا أحمد زويل وفاروق الباز ومصطفى السيد ... بس لبفرق بيننا وبينهم ... الاراده


----------



## taha_ahmed (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك يابشمهندس طه


----------



## memo110 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااً ..............


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 أبريل 2010)

not at all eng. memo


----------



## aaa_a1a_aaa (26 أبريل 2010)

بجد شكرا والله انت تمام ربنا يكرمك يشيخ روح


----------



## ENG-HECTOR (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله أننى وجدت لك مبتغاك


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (6 مايو 2010)

aaa_a1a_aaa قال:


> بجد شكرا والله انت تمام ربنا يكرمك يشيخ روح


آمين ... قادر ياكريم !!!


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (22 مايو 2010)

eng-hector قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


لاشكر على واجب .. تحياتى


----------



## ss_online1 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء 
أخوكم م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (23 مايو 2010)

العفو يا أخى سامح .. أتمنى لك كل توفيق وإلى العلا دوما


----------



## msoror (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 مايو 2010)

,وجزاك خيرا منه أخى الفاضل


----------



## م/محمد حكور (24 مايو 2010)

الف شكر أخى الكريم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (25 مايو 2010)

العفو يابشمهندس محمد ..تمنياتى بدوام العلا والرقى


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (25 مايو 2010)

العفو أخى الفاضل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمهندس تامر


----------



## amrelsayed (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (30 مايو 2010)

وجزاك خيرا منه أخى الفاضل


----------



## melmokhtar (30 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك......اللهم امين


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على دعوتك ..اللهم تقبل


----------



## struct-eng (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## seesehs (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (30 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على تفاعلكم والله ياشباب


----------



## سفيان غواص (31 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على البرنامج الممتاز شكرا على المنظم*​


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (31 مايو 2010)

العفو يا م. سفيان


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (3 يونيو 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> مشكوووووووووور


العفو أخى العزيز وتمنياتى بالاستفاده


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (12 أغسطس 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> مشكوووووووووور


العفو أخى الكريم .. وتمنياتى بصوم مقبول وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ع البرنامج المنتااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## shady mohamed (13 أغسطس 2010)

كيف احملها من الموقع


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (13 أغسطس 2010)

myangelm4ever قال:


> شكرا ع البرنامج المنتااااااااااااااااااز


العفو أخى الفاضل


----------



## myada1 (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
هى فعلا امكانيتها رهيبة
بتحل مصفوفة 6*6


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (15 أغسطس 2010)

thx a lot


----------



## m2009m (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ...


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووو


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (15 أغسطس 2010)

العفو ياشباب وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> هى فعلا امكانيتها رهيبة
> بتحل مصفوفة 6*6



طب هات 5 جنيه بقى :77:


----------



## mdsayed (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاكم خيرا منه أخى الفاضل


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrcivil (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على البرنامج الممتاز*


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ياشباب على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام دراسى جديد و أنتم بألف خير


----------



## mnsmoh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههه والله يا أخوان أنتو بتحرجونا بتجيبو مواضيع ومشاركات أكتر من ممتازة وانا لسة لم أشارك بأى حاجة عموما مشكور الاخ


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mnsmoh قال:


> ههههههههه والله يا أخوان أنتو بتحرجونا بتجيبو مواضيع ومشاركات أكتر من ممتازة وانا لسة لم أشارك بأى حاجة عموما مشكور الاخ



مش عارف هتودى جمايلنا دى فين بس .. :7:


----------



## a7med_omr123 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

وجزاك خيرا منه ان شاء الله


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور و الله على عدد المشاركات الذى لم اتخيله يوما


----------



## Iwant2C (22 ديسمبر 2010)

راااااائعة جداً .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك , و تمنياتى بالاستفاده


----------



## Iwant2C (24 فبراير 2011)

mnsmoh قال:


> ههههههههه والله يا أخوان أنتو بتحرجونا بتجيبو مواضيع ومشاركات أكتر من ممتازة وانا لسة لم أشارك بأى حاجة عموما مشكور الاخ


و الله فعلا الأخ الأمير بيجيب حاجات تحفه .. أنا متابع كل مواضيعه .. فعلاً مشكور على مجهوده


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 فبراير 2011)

و الله كلامك أخجلنى , و يدفعنى لمزيد من المواضيع .. تحياتى دوماً لك


----------



## Iwant2C (17 مارس 2011)

mnsmoh قال:


> ههههههههه والله يا أخوان أنتو بتحرجونا بتجيبو مواضيع ومشاركات أكتر من ممتازة وانا لسة لم أشارك بأى حاجة عموما مشكور الاخ


و مين سمعك .. انا زيك برضه برد بس ع المشاركات .. بس ان شاء الله هكتب موضوع جديد قريب


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 مارس 2011)

أتمنى فعلاً من الجميع المشاركات الفعالة و الهادفه .. تحياتى


----------



## م / علاء الأسيوطى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

10/10 تستحق التقييم


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (20 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مش عارف احمل ممكن حد يرفعلى الملفات على الميديا فاير جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد م هاشم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

العفو أخى أحمد


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تمنياتى بالاستفادة ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس-المدني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## albasiony (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

و جزاك خيرا منه أخى بسيونى


----------



## كيرو عبده (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## *amy* (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جـــــــــــــــزاك * *الله **خـــــــــــيــــــــــراً*


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

و جزاك خيراً منه أخى الفاضل


----------



## mnmysara (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وصله جديده
http://virtualbscs.blogspot.com/2009/03/casio-fx-9860g-sd-calculator-emulator.html


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك جدا


----------



## myy (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور​


----------



## رياض قاسم (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م\أشرف (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## haytham.a.e (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عفوا أخى هيثم


----------



## جمال ماهر (6 ديسمبر 2011)

متميزة و عمليه .... أشكرك


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

العفو أخى جمال


----------



## ahmedkory (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر ودايما يارب فى تقدم مستمر


----------



## زيد هادي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كيف يمكنني ان احمل الحاسبه اذا ممكن تعلموني طريقة التحميل واكون ممنون منكم ...و شكرا


----------



## زيد هادي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن طريقة التحميل واكون ممنون منكم


----------



## زيد هادي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن طريقة التحميل واكون ممنون منكم


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تم رفعها من جديد و ارسال رابط خصيصاً لك أخى السائل الفاضل


----------



## مهند الجنابي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه العضما دي كلها 
تحياتي


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخى الكريم


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فايز زيدان (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك دائما اخي العزيز


----------



## فايز زيدان (8 يناير 2012)

انا بحب جدا البرامج البسيطة والمفيده دي لان دائما بستخدم الكمبيوتر المحمول في اي مكان خارج المكتب او المنزل وفي امس الحاجة لبرنامجكم الجميل ده..اشكرك جدااااااااا


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (9 يناير 2012)

احمل الالة ازاى من الموقع


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (16 يناير 2012)

فايز زيدان قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك دائما اخي العزيز


آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## بدر فوزان (6 فبراير 2012)

آله حاسبة ممتازة


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (6 فبراير 2012)

بجد شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (20 فبراير 2012)

العفو أخى العزيز


----------



## ahmedkhairy (20 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## أبو غيث (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## smsm_civilawy (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (3 مارس 2012)

العفو يا شباب , و تمنياتى بالاستفادة


----------



## بدرى اسماعيل (17 مارس 2012)

جامده جدى


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (22 مارس 2012)

انت بس تؤمر  . .تحياتى لك و لمشاركتك أخى الكريم


----------



## mahmoud ward (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## spiderman13133 (23 مارس 2012)

thnx


----------



## engineer.house (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمد على عمار (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (11 أبريل 2012)

شكراً يا شباب على تفاعلكم , و تمنياتى دوماً بالاستفادة


----------



## سعيد عبد الخالق (23 أبريل 2012)

تستحق التقييم


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (3 مايو 2012)

العفو يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## Ahmed Elec (13 مايو 2012)

آله حاسبه جيده لكن عندى ويندوز 7 هل ستعمل ؟


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (3 يونيو 2012)

نعم فهى متوافقة معه


----------



## peter 85 (2 يوليو 2012)

خالص التحية و التقدير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (26 يوليو 2012)

العفو اخى الكريم


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (26 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الكريم


----------



## ابو الهاشم (26 يوليو 2012)

شوكرن جزيلن قصدي شكرا جزيلا وافيا


----------



## Iwant2C (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (29 أغسطس 2012)

منياتى بالنجاح و التوفيق للجميع


----------



## heno9 (29 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم يا باشا


----------



## Iwant2C (7 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عفو أخى الفاضل


----------



## semsems (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حاجة عظيمة والله 

شكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو اخى الكريم


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد عبد الخالق (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (28 أكتوبر 2012)

و جزاك خيرا منه اخى الكريم


----------



## Iwant2C (16 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلمو ع الموضوع الشيق


----------



## الورد الابيض (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور بجد


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (25 نوفمبر 2012)

تمنياتى أن تنال مشاركاتى اعجابك دوما


----------



## محمد وجر علاوي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج رائع جدا ، مع العلم أني أمتلك حاسبة كاسيو أفضل منها ولكنني وجدتها في هذا البرنامج أفضل للأستخدام . . . شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NEWSHARE (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى و الديك


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## Iwant2C (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا ليك


----------



## ارض القدس (14 يناير 2013)

10000000000000000000000000000000 شكر ليك عالمجهود


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (14 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (30 يناير 2013)

تمنياتى بالاستفادة ان شاء الله


----------



## Iwant2C (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (23 فبراير 2013)

وجزاك خيرامنه اخى الفاضل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (11 مارس 2013)

تم الرد على الخاص اخى عبد الغفار


----------



## Iwant2C (15 أبريل 2013)

تعمل بكفاءة على win7


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (16 أبريل 2013)

ألف شكرك ....
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (25 أبريل 2013)

العفو اخى الفاضل


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (23 مايو 2013)

نعم أخى محمد .. يمكن تحميلها و لا تحتاك برنامج فك ضغط غير winrar


----------



## gamal amer (23 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

